# Is taking Xifaxan (Rifaximin) even worth it?



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't know if I have SIBO and have never been tested for it. Speaking to just about every doctor and reading online, it seems that no matter what, my problems are due to return after a certain period of time after the Xifaxan. I can get the drug for only $35 through Kaiser, although it will raise my premium for next year which will suck badly because I already pay so much.I guess the reason I would take it is just to "see" what it does. I like to try everything when it comes to my IBS. Maybe if I can just change the flora and shock the system it will come back a little bit different when the bacteria return? I also have a TON of gas, I want to see if Xifaxan will do something to that, although I've read increased gas as a side-effect.The prescription is ready for pickup, I guess I'm just having second thoughts... Anyone care to share experiences?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

We are all different so different things work for different people. For what its worth it did nothing for me but I havent got SIBO.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I've taken rifaximin four times. The first time it worked EXCELLENT. The 2nd and 3rd times not as well and then the 4th time is worked better, but well over a year had gone by before the 4th course. I have been disgnosed with SIBO (unlike you), but there are people who have SIBO who do not benefit from rifaximin (maybe depends on the exact type of bacteria present?).


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

faze action said:


> I've taken rifaximin four times. The first time it worked EXCELLENT. The 2nd and 3rd times not as well and then the 4th time is worked better, but well over a year had gone by before the 4th course. I have been disgnosed with SIBO (unlike you), but there are people who have SIBO who do not benefit from rifaximin (maybe depends on the exact type of bacteria present?).


Do you drink alcohol?


----------



## Milly1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know this topic hasn't been added to for a while but I've just started a course of Rifaximin. 2nd day in and what a wonderful feeling not to be full of wind all the time!!! FAB! Have had weird dreams with it tho but I'm hoping that will settle down and its a small price to pay for the comfortable feeling.


----------



## mochamloki (Jul 21, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! I thought I wrote that for a second! I'm on my fourth round of Rifaxamin. Episodes/flare ups/attacks/ always return like a month after, because rifaxamin is accumlative.. so when it wears off, it comes back. My doctors are baffeled. They say it's post infectious ibs, because even though I had ibs before, it was never this bad before july when I came down with sudden diarrhea for a week. It kind of went away for a few weeks and then came back worse in august for longer and then I ended up inpatient at boston children's hospital. I had taken rifaxamin a couple years back because of suspected SIBO. I now was on another round. It seemed to help but not a lot. Then I got better and in october I was hit again, not as bad, but still. I took rifaxamin and started calcium and they both worked and I was better. Then two weeks ago I was hit again, and a several days ago I started rifaxamin again, and so far it hasn't done much.
I think you should try it. It has a good record, and my doctor says I need recurring rifaxamin to beat this. So yeah.


----------



## Milly1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can I ask what dosages you've been on?


----------

